
Official Java account tweets cryptographically insecure AES encryption demo code - TrevorStepnikkk
https://twitter.com/wlami/status/1234227757363671045
======
pingyong
It's kind of funny how often people end up using ECB. (Or not using a nonce
with stream ciphers.) It's like so obvious that that can't work when you think
about it, but I guess most people just don't think about it in the first
place.

In this case however, the low quality was easy to identify for everyone. Just
go to the website:

>Happy learning and keep coding !!!.

A space in front of three exclamation marks followed by a period. Only
psychopaths would be able to write something like that.

~~~
TrevorStepnikkk
I totally agree. I would have expected some kind of vetting before content
gets posted by an official account with +450k followers.

